# pen pals



## anonhobo (Feb 9, 2017)

looking for pen pals to talk about hopes and dreams, music, life, love, money, politics, anarchism, atheism, anything works just honesty... please.. im trying to expand my worldview.. Ive been sober almost 3 years i have all this time now, i want to use it to help others...


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 9, 2017)

congrats on almost 3 years sober! i just recently quit drinking myself.


----------



## Tony Pro (Feb 9, 2017)

You talkin' penpals online or on paper? Been a while since I've had someone to exchange letters with.


----------



## dannidirt (Feb 9, 2017)

id be willing


----------



## Art101 (Feb 9, 2017)

5 yrs clean and sober myself.Drop me a line.


----------



## anonhobo (Feb 9, 2017)

whatever. i wanted a couple people to actually send mail too... stickers, srtwork, cd's. Seems like a positive thing... i really only want fellow free thinkers so atheists, pagans, maybe a buddhist. Sorry no christ. muslim. or jew. and some who thinks along anarchist lines as well. No capitalists. You down with that? what kind of music you like... name 5 records that changed you.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 9, 2017)

hahhahaaaaaaa.

Lotsa rules.

Congratulations on your sobriety and welcome!


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 9, 2017)

^^Hehe. I'm in. I spent a lot time in the joint so I'm used to having pen-pals. Shoot me a msg. Don't be a child rapist...


----------



## Grubblin (Feb 10, 2017)

That's a long time sober, may every one of the days in your future be so much better than everyone of your days in the past.. Congrats!


----------



## anonhobo (Feb 10, 2017)

it may seem like a of rules. or preferences. but im thinking it matches 80% or more of the people in this community.


----------



## anonhobo (Feb 10, 2017)

so you live in canada eh? im down for pen pals. write me anything. i love flash art. clip art. home aid stickers an patches.... ill respond to any mail. just let me know whats going on in your life.


----------



## anonhobo (Feb 10, 2017)

you know how i can get a hold of anarchists. who are locked up?


----------



## VanScribed Goat (Feb 14, 2017)

anonhobo said:


> you know how i can get a hold of anarchists. who are locked up?


Look into the black cross here is for NYC for example https://nycabc.wordpress.com/write-a-letter/


----------

